# Animal Crossing New Leaf Isometric House Planner!



## SodaDog (May 16, 2013)

I made this myself.
The RED dots Lead to the SECOND FLOOR.
The *BLUE dots* lead to the BASEMENT.
The Grey rectangles are the room exits or the landings.

Here is an Example





SSorry for the huge image.....
DOWNLOAD: http://efshare.com/?s=BY97R7


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 16, 2013)

Good idea for people who want to plan their home design out. - Though I normally just chuck stuff about and see how it unfolds.

Just want to point out the side rooms attach on the second and third square up (and I'm pretty sure you don't get a choice), not the first and second. - so items placed in the corners of the room aren't in the way of the entrance.


----------



## Sleepy (May 16, 2013)

You put a lot of work into this, nice! Seems very organized. I agree with the above post, I find it fun just to throw stuff out there and see what works. But that is a really cool planner, could be extremely useful. Good luck with your house!


----------



## New leaf 180 (May 16, 2013)

I going to use the remake color furniture as well because the colors are top notch amazing!!


----------



## Nooblord (May 16, 2013)

Lol, I already designed most of my rooms on Colors! 3D.


----------



## Pokeking (May 16, 2013)

I was doing the same on lined paper at lunch and excel at home. There are a couple of characters that I swapped out furniture groupings.


----------



## CHR:)S (May 16, 2013)

cool thank u!!!!


----------



## SodaDog (May 17, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Good idea for people who want to plan their home design out. - Though I normally just chuck stuff about and see how it unfolds.
> 
> Just want to point out the side rooms attach on the second and third square up (and I'm pretty sure you don't get a choice), not the first and second. - so items placed in the corners of the room aren't in the way of the entrance.



Thanks for the advice, it took forever to do!


----------



## WeiMoote (May 17, 2013)

I couldn't download it...


----------

